
Keep Meetings on Track with a Time Timer - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/03/16/meetings-time-timer/#.XIzqbEONnIM.hackernews
======
michael345
According to me, managing your time in any field is very important as you have
discussed in the given link. During any project or in our lives we have to
manage our time. If we do not manage our time, we are wasting our time in
useless activities. Because if so not have a daily schedule and we haven't
decided what to do at what time, we will be thinking that leave, for now, I
will complete this later. And we never do this task "later"

